# Friday Flash



## Selorian (Aug 19, 2022)

A decade or so ago, I enjoyed participating in #FridayFlash on Twitter, where writers would post a flash fiction piece of writing every Friday tagged with the FridayFlash hashtag. It was quite big back then, but doesn't seem to be the case now. So I thought maybe it could be something we do here. I did a quick search of this forum and see one post where something similar was mentioned, but why not try again.

My proposal. Every Friday we choose a prompt and then, over the course of the next week, we write a flash fiction story of 300 words or less based on it. On the following Friday we post our stories in this (possibly a weekly dedicated thread?) or either the Fiction Showcase or Fiction Workshop (depending on if you want feedback or to protect first rights) and provide a link to it here. We then repeat the process. Nothing too formal and no winners, just a fun weekly challenge to flex the creative muscles.

For today, I'll post my prompt and you can choose to use it or your own. If there is interest, maybe we can tweak how things work as we move forward. Have fun and feel free to add thoughts on how this could work best if we want it to be a regular thing.

The only thing I think we should do is when we post our stories, we should include the prompt (just so everyone knows what inspired it) after the title, like so...
*Bleeding Heart *- Killer Love

What a coincidence! My prompt I chose is in the above example. But just to make it easy, here it is again. Post your flash next Friday!

*Prompt - Killer Love*


----------



## Selorian (Aug 26, 2022)

Entwined - Killer Love - 295 Words

Above is my Friday Flash, I chose to post in the Fiction Workshop to protect first rights as well as receive feedback.


----------



## Louanne Learning (Aug 26, 2022)

*Prompt – killer love 

Love on the Frontier (293 words)*

Billy Mackay threatened the life of Otis Wagner two days before I found Otis behind the woodshed with a hatchet in his head. I ran to our cabin and burst in and yelled at Mary, “He killed Otis!”

Mary and I were strays that Otis took in when we had nowhere else to go. Lately, Mary had been sharing Otis’ bed. Eyes popped, she stammered, “Wha—how—”

“A man’s pride is an odd thing,” I replied, shaking my head with sorry disbelief.

Otis had in the night stolen Billy’s quarter horse as payment for a debt. Billy demanded the mare back. “I’ll send you to Hell,” Billy had snarled.

Otis laughed at him. “I’ll see you there.”

Later, I said to Otis, “He’s trouble.”

“Let him do his worst,” he blustered. “I fear no man.”

And now here he was, dead. Billy was arrested. “I am innocent,” he screamed.

My heart was jittery as Billy brooded in jail. Every day, I brushed the horse that had caused the ruckus, gentle strokes comforting to both me and her. “You’re a fine girl,” I murmured. “I will call you Freedom.”

The trial finally ended to my satisfaction. I rode Freedom to see Billy hanged. His long, dark hair waved in the breeze. He gave up his life for another. Watching his widow wail, I felt pity.

Freedom and I rode off to the untamed westwards, never to return. Galloping, I pushed from my mind the feeling of Otis’ stinking body on top of mine. He would rasp in my ear, “I love you, Katie my girl.”

What did he know of love, replacing me with Mary?

I smirked. No-one had ever suspected it was me who had sent him to his green bed.


----------



## Selorian (Aug 26, 2022)

Louanne Learning said:


> *Prompt – killer love
> 
> Love on the Frontier (293 words)*
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed this! Great job!


----------



## Selorian (Aug 26, 2022)

There's still time for others to post a Friday Flash using either the Killer Love prompt or one of your own. I know I would enjoy reading some more.

I'll add a prompt later tonight for next week, or feel free to choose your own.


----------



## Selorian (Aug 27, 2022)

Write a flash fiction story of 300 words or less based on the below prompt or one of your choosing. Next Friday post your stories in this thread or either the Fiction Showcase or Fiction Workshop (depending on if you want feedback or to protect first rights) and provide a link to it here. Include the prompt (just so everyone knows what inspired it) after the title, like so...
*Title *- Prompt

*Prompt for Friday, September 2nd - Past Tense*


----------



## Selorian (Aug 30, 2022)

Just a reminder that you have plenty of time to jump in and write something for the next Friday Flash. 300 words or less using the prompt *Past Tense* or one of your own choosing. Go ahead, try it, you'll be done in a flash.


----------



## Selorian (Sep 1, 2022)

Friday is Flash day! You can knock out 300 words or less, using your own prompt or the prompt *Past Tense, *in time to post tomorrow and join this week's Friday Flash challenge. I look forward to reading your flashes of brilliance!


----------



## Louanne Learning (Sep 1, 2022)

I encourage everyone to participate. Here's your chance to try outlandish ideas in 300 words! Just for the fun of it.

Exercise those imaginative chops!


----------



## PiP (Sep 2, 2022)

297 words
*Prompt: Past Tense

The Past Dictates the Future*

Everyone seemed surprised the day Naich held the world to ransom, but not Mavis. Oh, no. She’d known for years what _they_ were up to and even wrote a book warning that one day they would take over the world by stealth. They had already hijacked manufacturing with slashed production costs and infiltrated technology, power plants, and even beloved football and baseball teams.

Either impotent or corrupt politicians let it happen. Mavis was not sure which was the worst. The ignorant masses fed by greed and consumerism enjoyed the cheap trash, and the world became a "throwaway" society. The Greens focused on saving the planet, but _no one _focused on the Naich. There would be no weapons of mass destruction and not a drop of blood would be shed.

Her book went viral, but for all the wrong reasons. People laughed at her predictions, which were based on little more than a feeling. A feeling she had in her waterworks They said she was crazy. She is a fruit loop and she should be locked up. The ‘powers that be’ mocked her theories and Mavis was cancelled. But she knew. She knew the day would come when she would have the last laugh. When the world ground to a halt, they would eat their words, and she hoped they would choke on them. At least she’d tried...

Mavis circled the day _they_ celebrated the New Year on her calendar and waited. She watched on TV as millions of Naich were dispatched like carrier pigeons to the four corners of the earth, a celebration of the world’s naivety. She stocked up her store cupboard in preparation with toilet rolls, pasta and tinned pears, then battened down the hatches ... the first wave was approaching ... a silent and deadly Tsunami.


----------



## Louanne Learning (Sep 2, 2022)

*Prompt – Past Tense

There’s No Going Back (298 words)*

I set my Chronologometer to 24 hours earlier and placed my hands on the crystal. I never should have called Gertie a shit stain. I had to take it back, in real time.

And then it was Tuesday instead of Wednesday, and Gertie and I were chatting. I hid my annoyance. Gertie declaimed, “And I told her exactly what I thought.”

Here’s where I changed the past. “And so you should.”

Gertie and I parted ways. Work done, I took the remote out of my pocket and pressed the button. Nothing. I didn’t panic. I went to the drugstore and bought new batteries. Still nothing.

Okay. Retrace my steps. Relive yesterday. But things were different. A scruffy old man on a park bench caught my eye. “Maybe it wasn’t a mistake,” he said.

I stopped short. “Pardon me?”

“Sometimes we just have to call people on their behaviour.”

A tingle went up my spine. “Who are you?”

“A fellow traveler.”

I blew out my breath and sat dejectedly beside him. “Third time this month,” I complained.

“Hard enough living in the present.”

“I want to leave the past alone, but it tugs.”

“You are what my mother called backward-looking.”

“Not a good thing, I take it.”

“Which way do your eyes point?”

“My head fills up with what was said and done.”

“Gets crowded in there, eh?”

I closed my eyes and breathed. “It does feel like a bit of a brawl.”

“Reflect, by all means, reflect—then move on.”

I took the remote out of my pocket and stared at it. “Nothing but trouble—”

“I call it a thief,” the old man said. “It steals the future.”

I pressed the button and presto it got me home. And the Chronologometer went in the junk.


----------



## TL Murphy (Sep 2, 2022)

*Past Tense (184 words)*

I should have known. After five beers the dark secrets started pouring out: the needles, the scams, the sly way he made fear so hilarious. He’d line up his dead soldiers and say, _pop, pop, pop_.

Bob had a death wish, evidenced by the places he skied alone -- places with names like ”_Vortex_ ” and _“Murphy’s Law ”_ and _“Shit-for-Brains”_.  We all agreed that one day he would not return. He would just go nova and seed the universe.

It was as if he was marked with a big letter on his forehead. Yet, there he is, grinning out of Facebook, every day, like it’s some cosmic joke and he’s going to pop up from behind the bar. We just thought it would be an avalanche.

It should matter, but it doesn’t matter, how a man dies. He dies. And you’re left staring at the place he used to sit, thinking how easy it is to fool everyone. Then you go home and pull up Facebook, write in a comment, delete it, and say to the screen, “Why didn’t you call me, man?”


----------



## VRanger (Sep 2, 2022)

My Flash is doubling as my blog today. My experience this morning fits the prompt very well. LOL I wanted to journal it and it's easier to find again there.


----------



## Ladyserpentine (Sep 2, 2022)

*Prompt- past tense

The Retirement Home (297 words)*


Rosemary sat by the window, smiling at a group of birds perched upon a telephone wire.  "You see those birds?" Rosemary pointed. "I walk the tightrope just like them, and I never fall." Her daughter Liza chuckled and corrected, "Mom, you _walked_ the tightrope. It was very impressive, but there hasn't been a circus in decades."

Merle sucked in air, determined to prove his doctor wrong. "Now Merle," Dr. Seedman chided. "I just need a normal, deep breath." Merle gruffly exhaled. "I don't need that darned inhaler! I play the trumpet better than almost anyone!" Dr. Seedman just shook his head, looking at Merle's chart. "You _played_ the trumpet." He corrected. "You haven't picked up an instrument in years."


Frances grunted from her motorscooter at Nurse Ronald. "Can't you go any faster?" She scolded. Ronald flushed. "We're just out for a nice leisurely stroll. I'm not sure racing is a good idea." Frances crossed her arms and frowned. "I race cars; I can't stand to go anywhere this slow!" Ronald grimaced. "You mean you _raced_ cars. You haven't been behind the wheel in years."


Later, Rosemary, Merle, and Frances were eating supper when the nurses rushed out for an emergency. Frances raced to the door and locked them out. Across the room, Merle picked up a bottle and blew into it with all his might. It made an awful sound that delighted the residents, who cheered for him to continue.

Behind the door, the nurses shouted, demanding to be let back in.

Meanwhile, Frances zipped around the dining room, cackling as residents spilled food and drink trying to move out of her way. Rosemary climbed onto a table, wrapped in a tablecloth to resemble a costume. She looked around and thought "Well, this certainly is a circus!"


----------



## Selorian (Sep 2, 2022)

*Prompt - Past Tense

The Preterite Equation (299 words)*

“Time Lord Log 1028.2022.0902 — I have to ponder, as the latest equation model runs, if time travel is nothing more than a time loop through Hell for scientists? The repetition of entering the same information with only minor variations hoping each will be the last…”

Newton Isaacs stopped his spinning chair to stare at the computer screen. The scrolling numbers were gone, but this time, an expanding graph filled it instead of the familiar ‘_model failed’_ message.

“One sorry university cafeteria cappuccino for Sir Isaac.” Thomas, his research partner, crossed the lab and offered him a take-out cup. “What did I miss, Newt?”

Newt stood, took the drink and spun the chair around. “Sit down and look at this. Tell me you’re seeing what I’m seeing.”

Thomas whistled. “Target vector trajectory line with minimal variance. Just passed from day to week time frame.” He pulled the keyboard toward him and began working the keys.

“We can change things!” Newt paced behind him. “Nine-Eleven, the Challenger explosion, the Holocaust... My damn name.”

“Really?” Thomas chuckled. “We discover time travel and you want to change your name?”

“Do you know the Hell I endured…” Newt stopped to stare at the back of Thomas’s head. “Wait, what are you doing?”

“Entering the Preterite Equation.”

“What is that?”

Thomas tapped a final key and spun to look up at Newt. “That is my discovery.”

Newt watched a new set of numbers fill and scroll up the screen.

“Two days from now I discover the equation to target one simple recent event so we can prevent it. Next week I use it for the first time. Now I’m stuck delivering cappuccino to Sir Isaac forever.”

***

“…time. I blame my parents. Their choice in baby names is the only reason I became a scientist.”


----------



## Selorian (Sep 2, 2022)

I have to give kudos to everyone who did a Flash piece this week. Simply amazing stuff! And so many! Awesome.

I actually struggled coming up with something all week and finally got an idea today while tearing down and rebuilding some stalls in a barn of all places. But at least I got something done in time. 

I think I'll post next weeks prompt in it's own thread to keep each weeks stories easy to find and read. I look forward to seeing what everyone comes up with the next time around!


----------



## Foxee (Sep 2, 2022)

Hey, I did finally get a piece kicked out for Past Tense. It's in the Workshop: A Pay Check

Thanks for a fun challenge that kicked my butt to write, Selorian!

ETA: Really fun stories from all the participants! Looking forward to more.


----------



## Selorian (Sep 2, 2022)

Foxee said:


> Hey, I did finally get a piece kicked out for Past Tense. It's in the Workshop: A Pay Check
> 
> Thanks for a fun challenge that kicked my butt to write, Selorian!


Great piece of writing! Glad you jumped in this week. Now, consider this an advance kick for next week.


----------



## Arsenex (Sep 9, 2022)

*Wasted Trip*

The meteor shower began as a fantastic light show... until the lights slowed. It was my first star party. The several amateur astronomers standing near me, with their telescopes aiming up, were silently staring.

I asked, “Is this normal?”

The guy closest to me shook his head. “Anything but.”

Directly overhead, one light began as a pinpoint and exploded into an immense, glaring, brilliant glow, slowing to hover just above us.

“Maybe we should run.” I muttered, my neck straining as my eyes adjusted to the brightness.

I got no response. The others froze, still staring, with their mouths agape. I glanced back at the treeline more than a football field down the hill from us. My car was a full quarter of a mile in the opposite direction.

The gleaming object went black. It was as if someone had pulled a hood over my head. When a dim light appeared, a door opened and a small craft descended, blowing the grass around us as it landed only thirty yards away. I took in a deep breath.

A spotlight from the craft above illuminated the hilltop where we were standing. I heard a suction sound as a door on the landed ship opened, rising. A short ramp deployed. Two silhouettes stood in the open doorway.

As they walked into the light, I scrunched up one side of my face, confused. It was two human females with long, flowing blonde hair. They each wore a skin-tight silver suit and over-the-knee boots. And each had a bosom that looked as though the suit material was straining to keep them constrained. They propped their fists on their hips.

One woman scowled as she spat out a piece of gum. “Great. Wasted trip. These morons are still using telescopes. Let’s go.”


----------



## Selorian (Sep 9, 2022)

Arsenex said:


> *Wasted Trip*
> 
> The meteor shower began as a fantastic light show... until the lights slowed. It was my first star party. The several amateur astronomers standing near me, with their telescopes aiming up, were silently staring.
> 
> ...


Nice!

From a few posts above (it got buried and and I never thought of reposting at the bottom so it could be seen easily).


Selorian said:


> I think I'll post next weeks prompt in it's own thread to keep each weeks stories easy to find and read. I look forward to seeing what everyone comes up with the next time around!


May check with a mod about moving the post to the dedicated thread for this weeks prompt, or you add a link to your post here. Would be great to have it grouped with the rest so no one misses it.


----------



## Arsenex (Sep 9, 2022)

Selorian said:


> Nice!
> 
> From a few posts above (it got buried and and I never thought of reposting at the bottom so it could be seen easily).
> 
> May check with a mod about moving the post to the dedicated thread for this weeks prompt, or you add a link to your post here. Would be great to have it grouped with the rest so no one misses it.


Moving it works if someone wants to. That will keep this thread clean.


----------



## Selorian (Sep 9, 2022)

I thought it may be worthwhile to see if anyone else would like to offer a prompt for next weeks Friday Flash.

Offer up your suggestions below or choose one by seconding or thirding it. The first one to get thirded wins the honor.

I'll post the new Friday Flash Challenge thread tomorrow morning with the winning suggestion as the prompt for the week.


----------



## Foxee (Sep 9, 2022)

I submit, for all possible participants' consideration, the word *Yeet* as the next prompt or part of the next prompt.


----------



## VRanger (Sep 10, 2022)

How about "Flash" as the prompt. It recently used to Friday here, and I think I'll ask my wife to flash me just in the spirit of the challenge. I'll probably get "that look", but it's worth a try. ;-)


----------



## Arsenex (Sep 10, 2022)

Potato.


----------



## PiP (Sep 10, 2022)

1. Entitled
2. Snowflakes
3. Getting Old
4. The Queen
5. Water


----------



## Selorian (Sep 10, 2022)

VRanger said:


> How about "Flash" as the prompt. It recently used to Friday here, and I think I'll ask my wife to flash me just in the spirit of the challenge. I'll probably get "that look", but it's worth a try. ;-)


How did that work out? 

I second Entitled AND Getting Old


----------



## Foxee (Sep 10, 2022)

I third "Getting old".


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 10, 2022)

I second 'Water'


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 10, 2022)

Looks like 'Getting Old' takes it. Hey, I ought to be an expert on that one.


----------



## TL Murphy (Sep 10, 2022)

“Getting Old”


----------



## Selorian (Sep 10, 2022)

Getting Old it is. Fitting, as it does happen in a Flash. 

I'll get the new thread started!


----------



## Deleted member 67769 (Sep 16, 2022)

Selorian said:


> There's still time for others to post a Friday Flash using either the Killer Love prompt or one of your own. I know I would enjoy reading some more.
> 
> I'll add a prompt later tonight for next week, or feel free to choose your own.


The First Marriage

In the beginning, there was Intelligence and there was Energy....that's all there was. 

One day while traveling across the Great Void, Intelligence happened upon Energy. Her shimmering beauty caused so much of a reaction in Him,  He knew He must have Her  . . . He proposed . . . She accepted His proposal and the two became One. That union, millennia later to be called the Big Bang, set into motion the beginning of Creation. 

As Intelligence and Energy became One, their orgasm flung the seeds of Creativity throughout the Great Void. Stars appeared, solar systems and the small planet called Earth were formed.

The Earth, being a favored child, was scattered with the seeds of a million minor creations, each one having the ability to reproduce and change evolutionary direction as seemed fitting to ensure its survivability in the highly competitive environment.

You see..............forget the religious/science debate......it's all about SEX!


----------



## Selorian (Sep 16, 2022)

The prompt suggestions worked great this last round, so we're doing it again for next week's Friday Flash.

Offer up your suggestions below or show your support for someone else's by seconding or thirding it. The first one to get thirded wins the honor.

This time around, I'll post the new Friday Flash Challenge thread Monday morning with the winning suggestion as the prompt for the week.


----------



## Foxee (Sep 17, 2022)

Okay, I didn't get anything written this week for the Friday Flash or the LM...GRRR! So I'll toss some ideas about for a prompt.

Suggestions:

*Just Air

Hokey Pokey Gangsters

Gouache

Dead Run*


----------



## Selorian (Sep 17, 2022)

How can I not second Hokey Pokey Gangsters?

Love it.


----------



## PiP (Sep 17, 2022)

jwalters said:


> The First Marriage


I second The First Marriage
---

A Long Walk Home

Learning to Drive


----------



## Taylor (Sep 17, 2022)

I second Gouache.


----------



## Selorian (Sep 18, 2022)

Throwing out a few suggestions as well.

Altered

Misdirection

Eccentricities


----------



## Selorian (Sep 19, 2022)

Thirding Gouache.
(tbh, I had to look it up. At first I thought it was a designer, interesting that it is the paint used for animation cells.)

I'll get the new thread set up!

Let's go ahead and start the suggestions for next week's prompt now, that way we have more days to let people participate in choosing one and we can get the new week's challenge started as soon as this week's ends.


----------



## PiP (Sep 19, 2022)

Recycled
Broken


----------



## Taylor (Sep 19, 2022)

Selorian said:


> Thirding Gouache.
> (tbh, I had to look it up. At first I thought it was a designer, interesting that it is the paint used for animation cells.)


Here's a great video on using Gouache for inspiration.


----------



## PiP (Sep 19, 2022)

IT will be interesting to see how this prompt is interpreted.


----------



## Selorian (Sep 21, 2022)

PiP said:


> Recycled
> Broken


I second *Broken* for next weeks prompt.

And I offer...
Altered
Jaded
Cherished


----------



## Taylor (Sep 21, 2022)

I third Broken.


----------



## Selorian (Sep 23, 2022)

Broken it is!

Next week's Friday Flash thread for 9/30/2022 is up!


----------



## Selorian (Oct 1, 2022)

This week's Friday Flash is a special Halloween Collection edition, Friday Flash 10/07/2022 Prompt- Halloween.


----------



## PiP (Oct 9, 2022)

Any ideas for this week's prompt?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 9, 2022)

Merry-go-round
Sacrifice
Preservation
Roadmap


----------



## PiP (Oct 9, 2022)

Road Rage
Queue Jumping
Online Shopping
Cellphones (Mobile Phones)


----------



## Selorian (Oct 9, 2022)

Thank you, @PiP for posting for suggestions. With Thanksgiving weekend and the Halloween Collection, it slipped my mind.

I second Sacrifice and Road Rage.

Suggest:
Moonfall
Stardust
Breach


----------



## PiP (Oct 12, 2022)

Shall we go for Sacrifice this week? It's Wednesday and I need to get writing 
@Selorian


----------



## Selorian (Oct 12, 2022)

Sacrifice it is.

Here is the thread for this week.

Start suggestions for next week's prompt?


----------



## Selorian (Oct 14, 2022)

Suggestions for next week's prompt...

White Noise
Shadows
Wrong Number


----------



## Foxee (Oct 14, 2022)

I'll second *White Noise*


----------



## Taylor (Oct 14, 2022)

I'll third White Noise.


----------



## Selorian (Oct 14, 2022)

White Noise it is.

The thread for the next Friday Flash is now up... Friday Flash - 10/21/2022 - White Noise

Go ahead and make suggestions for next week's prompt.


----------



## PiP (Oct 19, 2022)

Road Rage
Shadows
Lies


----------



## Selorian (Oct 19, 2022)

I second Shadows

Suggestions:
Woods
Moonlight


----------



## Foxee (Oct 19, 2022)

I third Shadows. Long legs on that one.


----------



## Selorian (Oct 20, 2022)

Very long legs. *Shadows it is for next week*.
I'll have it up early Friday to try to make up for the delay after the Halloween Friday Flash.


----------



## Selorian (Oct 21, 2022)

Things got away from me today and kept me from posting next weeks thread earlier, but here it is.

Friday Flash - 10/28/2022 - Prompt - Shadows​


----------



## Selorian (Oct 28, 2022)

Suggestions for next week?

Here's a few:
Off the Bathroom Wall
Fractals
Inherited


----------



## PiP (Oct 28, 2022)

Man on the Moon
Facebook
Snoring


----------



## Taylor (Oct 28, 2022)

Second: 

Fractals
Facebook


----------



## Foxee (Oct 28, 2022)

Suggestions:
Gooney
Thick as Blood
Pieces


----------



## Selorian (Oct 28, 2022)

Second:
Pieces


----------



## Selorian (Oct 29, 2022)

Need a third on one of the choices below so I can get this weeks thread posted:

Fractals
Facebook
Pieces


----------



## Taylor (Oct 29, 2022)

Third:
Fractals


----------



## PiP (Oct 29, 2022)

What are fractals?

i third anything else Lol


----------



## PiP (Oct 29, 2022)

okay, I third Pieces LoL


----------



## Taylor (Oct 29, 2022)

Think metaphorically:

 A *fractal* is a geometric shape containing detailed structure at arbitrarily small scales, usually having a fractal dimension strictly exceeding the topological dimension.


----------



## PiP (Oct 29, 2022)

Taylor said:


> Think metaphorically:
> 
> A *fractal* is a geometric shape containing detailed structure at arbitrarily small scales, usually having a fractal dimension strictly exceeding the topological dimension.


Exactly. Mavis is already doing backflips as it is beyond her bandwith


----------



## Selorian (Oct 29, 2022)

Fractal Backgrounds


Fractals it is. Will add link to this weeks thread once posted.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 29, 2022)

Selorian said:


> Fractal Backgrounds
> 
> 
> Fractals it is. Will add link to this weeks thread once posted.


So pretty!  I already know what I'm doing.


----------



## Selorian (Oct 29, 2022)

Friday Flash - 11/04/2022 - Prompt - Fractals​


----------



## S J Ward (Oct 29, 2022)

Whats a background when in conjunction with a fractal? Oh well I'll just wing it! Or Google it all!
That's the last time I take LSD!


----------



## Taylor (Oct 30, 2022)

We are surrounded by fractals.  Who knew?









						What is a Fractal? - The Ultimate Guide to Understanding Fractals
					


What is a Fractal? How do fractals work? What are Fractals used for? All of these questions about Fractals explained, and more in this ultimate guide.





					iternal.us


----------



## Selorian (Oct 31, 2022)

Monday means the countdown to Friday has begun... just a second, is that an example of *fractals*? Why yes it is! And so is the Weekly Friday Flash... so join in on the fun!

We'll also start suggestions for next week.

Suggestions:
in-laws
roadtrip
tantrum


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2022)

Well, we've had roadmap and road rage come up, so clearly roads are of interest, so I'll *second Road Trip* and suggest:

Adagio
Rogue
Illusions
Cornucopia


----------



## S J Ward (Oct 31, 2022)

Fr Actal's story is coming along a dream! From the seminary to becoming archbishop. All in a 100 words.
Suggestions are...
Tails
Toxic
Hazing
Ridicule


----------



## Selorian (Nov 4, 2022)

I second Rogue and Toxic.

That gives us three suggestions that only need a third to become next week's prompt:

Road Trip
Rogue
Toxic


----------



## PiP (Nov 4, 2022)

I second/third Road Trip ...


----------



## Selorian (Nov 4, 2022)

Pack your bags and toss them in the car, we're taking a *Road Trip* for next week's Friday Flash!


----------



## Selorian (Nov 7, 2022)

Ready for a *Road Trip* right to *Friday Flash*? This week's prompt offers us an escape, so let's go!

Friday Flash - 11/11/2022 - Prompt - Road Trip​


----------



## Selorian (Nov 12, 2022)

For the sake of speediness on getting the next prompt started, I'm choosing one from last week's round of suggestions to use for this week.

Friday Flash - 11/18/2022 - Prompt - Rogue​
Let's also start suggestions for next week's prompt, offer up your ideas below!


----------



## Arsenex (Nov 12, 2022)

Carbon
Sallow
Impact
Retch


----------



## Taylor (Nov 12, 2022)

I second Carbon


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Nov 12, 2022)

Carbon works for me.


----------



## S J Ward (Nov 12, 2022)

May as well third carbon. (Isn't a retch a spanner?)


----------



## Matchu (Nov 12, 2022)

Wrench.  Retch, heaving, being sick.  Or  ‘pass me a wretch!’ in story - main character/plumber/the mechanic response of ‘exactly,  my whole life a charade’ - before start of his musical number.


----------



## S J Ward (Nov 12, 2022)

Thank god i stopped fixing washing machines then! Pass me a retch, dearie!


----------



## Selorian (Nov 12, 2022)

Carbon it is for next week. Thank you all for such a quick decision!


----------



## Industrialboat (Nov 16, 2022)

Louanne Learning said:


> *Prompt – Past Tense
> 
> There’s No Going Back (298 words)*
> 
> ...


"I never should have called Gertie a shit stain" - Personally, I feel that line was the most honest, inspired AND inspiring line here, but I'm more impressed with the dialogue. Well done! I'm experiencing dialogue envy! This flash drew me in and made me want more. And I never felt the need to edit as I read. Big story in few words. Thank you for sharing your talent here. I feel challenged, encouraged and inspired.


----------



## Selorian (Nov 18, 2022)

Next week's Friday Flash is up...

Friday Flash - 11/25/2022 - Prompt - Carbon​
Suggestions for the next one?


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Nov 18, 2022)

Turkey
Stuffing
Autumn
Chilly


----------



## S J Ward (Nov 19, 2022)

May I suggest...

Thanksgiving  (not that I celebrate it but I've heard about it)
Pilgrims
Native


----------



## Selorian (Nov 23, 2022)

*Second:*
Autumn
Native

*Suggest:*
Winds of Fate
Altered
Callback


----------



## PiP (Nov 23, 2022)

3rd Autumn

suggest: recycling


----------



## Selorian (Nov 23, 2022)

Autumn it is for the next one, but feel free to keep the suggestions and voting going, we can knock the next one out as well.


----------



## Selorian (Nov 25, 2022)

Next week's Friday Flash prompt thread is up!

Friday Flash - 12/02/2022 - Prompt - Autumn​


----------



## Selorian (Nov 28, 2022)

I second recycling.

*Suggest:*
Winds of Fate
Altered
Callback


----------



## Selorian (Dec 2, 2022)

Took the liberty of choosing the prompt for next week...

Friday Flash - 12/09/2022 - Prompt - Winds of Fate​


----------



## Selorian (Dec 9, 2022)

Suggestions for next week's prompt? Let's change it up and only need a second for one to be chosen as the winner.


----------



## S J Ward (Dec 9, 2022)

1. pharmaceutical error.
2. gender reassignment.
3. oxymoron


----------



## Selorian (Dec 11, 2022)

Second pharmaceutical error.

I'll get the new Friday Flash thread started.


----------



## Selorian (Dec 11, 2022)

Friday Flash - 12/16/2022 - Prompt - Pharmaceutical Error​
I'm setting the prompts for the last two Friday Flash of 2022 now...
Friday Flash - 12-23-2022 - Prompt - Christmas
Friday Flash - 12-30-2022 - Prompt- New Year's

We'll start the prompt suggestions for the first Friday Flash of 2023, so start offering your suggestions now to start the New Year off with a bang!


----------



## Selorian (Dec 27, 2022)

Prompt suggestions needed for the first Friday Flash of 2023. Don't be shy, offer 'em up.


----------



## Arsenex (Dec 28, 2022)

Resolution


----------



## Foxee (Dec 28, 2022)

Twisted sippers


----------



## PiP (Dec 28, 2022)

Arsenex said:


> Resolution


Second


----------



## S J Ward (Dec 28, 2022)

I like 'Resolution' too, so I shall third it.


----------



## Selorian (Dec 29, 2022)

Resolution it is! I'll have the thread up for Friday and it should make a great prompt for the first Friday Flash of 2023.


----------



## Selorian (Dec 31, 2022)

Kick off 2023 with a *Resolution* to write a 300 or less word *Friday Flash* every week!

The first Friday Flash of 2023 is ready and waiting, what story will it inspire for you?
Friday Flash - 01/06/2023 - Prompt - Resolution​


----------



## Selorian (Friday at 1:35 PM)

Suggestions for next weeks prompt? I'll start with a couple.

Salvage
Crypto


----------



## S J Ward (Saturday at 7:32 AM)

*Frostbite

Misophonia

The dentist*


----------



## Foxee (Saturday at 10:47 AM)

I'll second Salvage


----------



## Triffids (Saturday at 1:06 PM)

I vote frost-bite


----------



## Selorian (Monday at 12:43 PM)

I'm going to third both Salvage and Frostbite. We'll use one for this week and one for next week.

Friday Flash - 01/13/2023 - Prompt - Salvage​


----------

